# Men - Fighting the Problem of Passivity



## BobVigneault (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm doing a three part series on men and our struggle against passivity as a result of the fall. I'm posting the series on my 'Heartbeat of Heaven' blog. Two parts are up there and I will be posting the third part in a couple of days.

Also, check out my 'Extremely Adequate' blog and buy all your Christmas presents (if you celebrate) through my Think Geek link. If you buy enough I can quit taking in laundry and sell my Full Contact Croquet On Ice franchise.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you Josh for reading my post and for your comment. You are such an encouragement to me.  

I placed the final installment on the topic of men's passivity on the blog today.
Blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2006)

Bob, I hope that many men will heed your clarion call. Good stuff -- thanks brother!

Now a little unsolicited advice for you, if may? Full Contact Croquet on Ice just isn't gonna happen, man. I got two words for you: Seven Minute Abs.



> Hitchhiker: You heard of this thing, the 8-Minute Abs?
> Ted: Yeah, sure, 8-Minute Abs. Yeah, the excercise video.
> Hitchhiker: Yeah, this is going to blow that right out of the water. Listen to this: 7... Minute... Abs.
> Ted: Right. Yes. OK, all right. I see where you're going.
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 29, 2006)

Love it man. I also had an idea for a snack bar called "Dunkin' Bananas" where you can buy different flavored yogurts and a banana to dunk in them. I got a million of these money making ideas. Now don't bug me I feel another idea coming on. 

Harvesting whale milk!!!! Yes!!!

(This is MY thread so I can hijack it to anywhere I want to. Woooohoooo!)


----------



## gwine (Nov 29, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bob, I hope that many men will heed your clarion call. Good stuff -- thanks brother!
> 
> Now a little unsolicited advice for you, if may? Full Contact Croquet on Ice just isn't gonna happen, man. I got two words for you: Seven Minute Abs.


You know, I was going to ask Bob if I could buy a franchise. I've got a spare $20 in my wallet just wondering what I could do with it.

Keep them ideas coming, Bob. Even Edison had a few that bombed.


> Hitchhiker: 7's the key number here. Think about it. 7-Elevens. 7 doors. 7, man, that's the number. 7 chipmunks twirlin' on a branch, eatin' lots of sunflowers on my uncle's ranch. You know that old children's tale from the sea. It's like you're dreamin' about Gorgonzola cheese when it's clearly Brie time, baby. Step into my office.


And don't forget the 7 Angels of the Presence, the 7 Candlesticks, the 7 Churches, . . .


----------

